# boyd building a lowrider?



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i seen a comercial for the new epesode, and thought i seen boyd lowering a car witha switch, and the guy ssaid watch boyd find ( or build ) the perfect lowrider? 
i wasnt paying attention till i heard "lowrider" so anyone know whats goin on? when it airs?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

:uh: "lowrider" is a fairly loose term amongst hotrodders.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Hot rod dudes call everthing a [lowrider].I met Boyd in Daytona he was talking to me and he spit on me.............rat bastard


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

well all i seen was him lowering a bomb by switch ( heard air 0 and then him pulling a 60 impala in the shop. i was like wtf................. so thought i'd hit it up here to see if anyone else seen more then what i did. 
i havent watched american hot rod in a long ass time


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

yea im sure hes not doing a late great chevy on 13s...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Jul 8 2005, 12:23 AM
> *Hot rod dudes call everthing a [lowrider].I met Boyd in Daytona he was talking to me and he spit on me.............rat bastard
> [snapback]3377681[/snapback]​*


damn,,he hoe'ed you like that?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

I think it's tonight around 9:00 or 10:00


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Jul 7 2005, 03:23 PM
> *Hot rod dudes call everthing a [lowrider].I met Boyd in Daytona he was talking to me and he spit on me.............rat bastard
> [snapback]3377681[/snapback]​*


Like he spit on you purposely?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Jul 8 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Like he spit on you purposely?
> [snapback]3381436[/snapback]​*


probaly sprayed as he talked


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I went on the discovery site and found out a little more about it, heres a link. The first installment of the "lowrider" episode is on tonight at 10:00 ET/pt. Their calling the project "ghetto princess". :roflmao: 

Heres the link:
http://dsc.discovery.com/schedule/episode....300&channel=DSC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 8 2005, 08:02 AM
> *damn,,he hoe'ed you like that?
> [snapback]3381221[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

switches in rods isnt anything new. theyve used hydros before


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

its on at 10:00 est. it says a 59 impala 








EDIT: dam i need to refresh before i reply ooops. :uh:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i think that it is bs.................just another rich fool trying to cash in on the present lowrider popularity..... :angry: is he going to build a ricer next??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i cant beleive i got 59 and 60 mixed up :ugh: anyway, im gonna try to check it out. as long as it has a switched suspension it should be alright to watch, for me anyway.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 8 2005, 04:33 PM
> *its on at 10:00 est. it says a 59 impala
> EDIT: dam i need to refresh before i reply ooops. :uh:
> [snapback]3381887[/snapback]​*



i hope it is that 57 with a 59 windshielded (had dimensions of a 59 too (long and straight and low) chopped permaverted chopped and sectioned and streched roadster he built and showed in hotrod a few years ago ...that fucking thing was off the friggin meter ... 

he should give me that car ... so i can give it that special lowrider treatment!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yeah i seen the comercial,
the ride looked clean,

but how much u wanna bet he bags the fucker?????

he'll probally go with the 60's style custom,and call it a lowrider.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I'd be interested to see what all he knows about hydraulic suspension... Er... What all the guy he hires to do it knows :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

Boyd's task is to rebuild a 1959 Impala nicknamed "Ghetto Princess." :angry: this is going to be interesting


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

"speedster style"







o were fucked!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 8 2005, 12:11 PM
> *"speedster style"
> o were fucked!
> [snapback]3382127[/snapback]​*


it says wide wheels too. it's not gonna be a lowrider. i bet they just lower it without juice or even bags. :uh:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jul 8 2005, 11:22 AM
> *it says wide wheels too. it's not gonna be a lowrider. i bet they just lower it without juice or even bags. :uh:
> [snapback]3382202[/snapback]​*




no shit how gay!!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

dudes right about them using the term loosely, they'll call anything lowered a lowrider :uh:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

we need a discovery channel special "whats a lowrider" school these dumbass mofos!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

no doubt. around here some dumbfucks call ricers lowriders


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jul 8 2005, 11:39 AM
> *no doubt. around here some dumbfucks call ricers lowriders
> [snapback]3382289[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

funny, but sad. i need to move.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

if boyd has anything to do with it,consider it having
baby moon rims,
thin white walls,
bell flower tips,
a metal flake top,
and some spot lights,
and if the suspention is modified concider bags on it.

it will be more of a 60's style kustom,with the term lowrider added to it.

and if it has wires on it its probally cause the customer paid for them.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

damn it. i have to take the family to the movies tonight, so i may not even get to see it. someone post up what happones here please..............


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

maybe itll have lace patterns :tears:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Man i have to miss it too, im going to the lake tonight. Hopefully when i get back ill be able to catch the second instalment.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i love TIVO


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=208622]


> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Jul 8 2005, 09:04 AM
> *Like he spit on you purposely?
> [snapback]3381436[/snapback]​*


Naw you know somtimes when you talk a little spit comes out.Its all good he gave a pic of his shoes.....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

"Ghetto Princess." :uh:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 8 2005, 05:00 PM
> *i love TIVO
> [snapback]3383450[/snapback]​*


Amen to that!!


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2005, 05:46 PM
> *"Ghetto Princess." :uh:
> [snapback]3384389[/snapback]​*


i agree

the whole link between lowrider and ghetto doesn't sit well with me.

i just don't get down with stereotypes. 

lowriders are everywhere not just "ghettos".


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Its just now coming on................THEY CUT THE FUCKING TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Well it just came on...Looks like they are making it a vert....


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

lol you beat me to it..


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

damn 25 for a post car... :uh: Cars clean but damn thats alot.


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Come on.....if Boyd pulled up to your house and "NEEDED" a car, you wouldn't high ball him? 

But I thought the same thing...25K....yikes!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yea man cars imaculet (sp) but 25000? :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

anybody else noticed that when they were in the guys garage (infront of the impala) they were playing the MENU song from the lowrider game? (by THEY i mean the discovery channel)


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn if boyd payed 25gs for the car i wonder how much dudes paying for the car when hes done with it... :0


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

that 59 impala thats hes going to build is fucking bad ass


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jul 8 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Damn if boyd payed 25gs for the car i wonder how much dudes paying for the car when hes done with it... :0
> [snapback]3384571[/snapback]​*



I just wonder if he knows its a "post" car.....but I guess that don't really matter after they get done chopping it up. :dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i still can't see why he's choppin the frame and moving the motor back.

i hardly think its gonna be a car we can concider a lolo,i heard him say 59 roadster a few times.

maybe he's gonna build a low rod outta it and call it a lowrider.

still anxious to see the finished product.

i bet boyds charging the owner close to a 100 grand for that car,damm the car alone was 25,000 imagine when its done how much its gonna be worth.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

they pulled that car out of that dinky ass garage......... i would of loved to seen it with 13's on it. post or not that car was beautiful! 
they referred to it as a hot rod more and more, hurt my feelings.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

shit was funny when boyd thought he won the toss ,he thought he was getting it for 22500,lol.

till he relise his double sided coin back fired on him.


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jul 8 2005, 06:10 PM
> *Come on.....if Boyd pulled up to your house and "NEEDED" a car,  you wouldn't high ball him?
> 
> But I thought the same thing...25K....yikes!!
> [snapback]3384521[/snapback]​*


i dont see it as highballin. shit he told boyd before he didnt want to sell it so fuck it put the price up enough just to make sure he "REALLY" wanted it. esp knowing its about to get chopped up.


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

..the BEST part of the show was the VETERANOS kicking it,,,thats OG SO.CAL right there in case you wondered...


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Jul 8 2005, 10:13 PM
> *i dont see it as highballin. shit he told boyd before he didnt want to sell it so fuck it put the price up enough just to make sure he  "REALLY" wanted it. esp knowing its about to get chopped up.
> [snapback]3384796[/snapback]​*


Ummmm, isn't that exactly what highballin is??? :dunno:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

leave it to boyd to fuck up a classic........ he gets dummer with every show.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Jul 9 2005, 03:22 AM
> *..the BEST part of the show was the VETERANOS kicking it,,,thats OG SO.CAL right there in case you wondered...
> [snapback]3384829[/snapback]​*


str8 outta comptone.
whats crackin. :biggrin: 

i tripped out right away when boyd and his buddy were sayin these guys look like a bunch of gangsters,and started stereo typin right away.


but then again what do u expect from a guy taht wears flowers on his shirts.


----------



## richierich1dub (Apr 24, 2005)

shit comes on again at 1200 mid night central time for anyone who missed the episode


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 8 2005, 08:45 PM
> *str8 outta comptone.
> whats crackin. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


he also said they werent, rather family, or some shit. i was in a daze form all them nice rides around that house. i wanted to see more of the truck


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

IS IT JUST ME OR DOES BOYD'S WIFE LOOK ALRIGHT ??


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Shit its all good, the pharos c.c south bay came up on that fool ( Boyd C)shook his ass down   and for a bel-air! Not mad at those Vatos.
That dude is problly going to turn around a buy a sick ass bomb and still have money left over.
:0 :0
How come Boyd was'nt talking about how bad he is over at his shop around those dudes from the car club :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yes Boyds' wife is milf material, but i wonder if she's a gooddigger.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jul 8 2005, 11:35 PM
> *Shit its all good, the pharos c.c south bay came up on that fool ( Boyd C)shook his ass down    and for a bel-air! Not mad at those Vatos.
> That dude is problly going to turn around a buy a sick ass bomb and still have money left over.
> :0  :0
> ...


THAT SHOW WAS TO FUCKINF FUNNY, THEN WATCHIN BUILD A BIKE WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT, BUT NOT AS FUNNY AS WATCHIN THE FAT GUY N THE ANYONNIN BLACK GUY TRY N TAKE OFF A BUMPER N TIRES...HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

THAT SHOW WENT TO GARBAGE, I WANT MY HOUR I WASTED OF MY LIFE BACK...THEY FUCKING MURDER THA 59 CLASSIK. :tears:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

Its not even an impala........its a 59 BEL AIR.........no value enough said :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't know if you guys caught the line where Boyd said something to the effect of "They look like that "LOWRIDER ELEMENT", but they're actually good guys" WTF???

And on a side note STOP SAYING SHIVVY, ITS CHEVY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jul 9 2005, 05:50 AM
> *THAT SHOW WAS TO FUCKINF FUNNY, THEN WATCHIN BUILD A BIKE WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT, BUT NOT AS FUNNY AS WATCHIN THE FAT GUY N THE ANYONNIN BLACK GUY TRY N TAKE OFF A BUMPER N TIRES...HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:
> [snapback]3385725[/snapback]​*


no shit ... kinda made me wish i was working for boyd for a minute there ... 

any idea how fast that impala would have been stripped ... 

i would have grabbed and air rachet and told every one ...get outta the way i've done this before ...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> * any idea how fast that impala would have been stripped ... *


Bel air


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

25 Gs FOR A BEL AIR IS [email protected]# UP :thumbsdown: SHOULD OF BOUGHT A REAL IMPALA


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jul 9 2005, 12:56 PM
> *25 Gs FOR A BEL AIR IS [email protected]# UP :thumbsdown: SHOULD OF BOUGHT A REAL IMPALA
> [snapback]3386759[/snapback]​*



I thought that too, but with as much as they are gonna be chopping that up, does it really matter if it was a bel-air or a real Impala??

Those guys he bought it from HAD to be laughing so damn hard when he pulled out of their driveway.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

i rather see it a bel-air and all chopped up then it being a impala, so that note that was a good choice for boyd, but that show is fucking garbage..." FIRE THE ANNYONING BLACK GUY " :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 9 2005, 07:08 AM
> *I don't know if you guys caught the line where Boyd said something to the effect of "They look like that "LOWRIDER ELEMENT", but they're actually good guys"  WTF???
> 
> And on a side note STOP SAYING SHIVVY, ITS CHEVY!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3386390[/snapback]​*


ALL THOSE VATO'S MADE THE WHITE PPL ALL SCARED N NEVEROUS, SHIT I SAW THE WIFE ALL THE WAY IN THE BACK HIDING BEHIND THE DOOR... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

im glad it was a bel air so they didnt waste an impala. whatd they do with the suspension?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> I don't know if you guys caught the line where Boyd said something to the effect of "They look like that "LOWRIDER ELEMENT", but they're actually good guys" WTF???
> 
> I caught it! I had to TIVO back to double check his stupid stereotypical racist remark! :nono:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> > I don't know if you guys caught the line where Boyd said something to the effect of "They look like that "LOWRIDER ELEMENT", but they're actually good guys" WTF???
> >
> > I caught it! I had to TIVO back to double check his stupid stereotypical racist remark! :nono:
> > [snapback]3388748[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 9 2005, 02:34 AM
> *Its not even an impala........its a 59 BEL AIR.........no value enough said  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3385892[/snapback]​*


i was gonna say...did nobody else notice that shit....they kept calling it an "impala" and it was a fucken bel-air!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jul 8 2005, 08:10 AM
> *probaly sprayed as he talked
> [snapback]3381470[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: When I read that it made me laugh...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Jul 8 2005, 08:04 AM
> *Like he spit on you purposely?
> [snapback]3381436[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That too.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jul 10 2005, 03:16 AM
> *HAHAHA, THATS BOYD N HIS WHITE WAY's WITH HIS WHITE N BRIGHT FUCKING WIFE, THATS A MILF... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3389443[/snapback]​*


your being just as stereotypical dumbass :angry: wtf is that shit "white ways" :uh:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jul 10 2005, 12:00 PM
> *your being just as stereotypical dumbass :angry:  wtf is that shit "white ways" :uh:
> [snapback]3390436[/snapback]​*


SHUT THE FUCK UP, AND STOP BEING A LIL BITCH, GROW SOME FUCKING BALLS.... ITS ONLY A JOKE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

alright homie, its hard to tell sometimes over the internet that your joking.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 9 2005, 01:34 AM
> *Its not even an impala........its a 59 BEL AIR.........no value enough said  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3385892[/snapback]​*


looks like it was worth 25 grand to boyd,i'd rather seen some one turn that in to a vertconvertion then a lowrodder.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i still can't see how he sould spend 25 grand on a belair,

i wonder how much the customer is payin for it when its doen,probally like 80 g's.then he wanted a motorcyle to match.so i guess he has alot of money to play with.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

It would be cool if some rich dude refused to pay Boyd because he specified he wanted an Impala.

Hey Crenshaw who says " I really want Boyd to build me an Impala" some dumb ass i guess. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jul 11 2005, 05:00 PM
> *It would be cool if some rich dude refused to pay Boyd because he specified he wanted an Impala.
> 
> Hey Crenshaw who says " I really want Boyd to build me an Impala" some dumb ass i guess. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3397195[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i never thought of it like that :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the guy ( buyer ) already seen it though. he said everything looked good to him. must be nice to have that kind of cash.............


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 11 2005, 01:07 PM
> *i still can't see how he sould spend 25 grand on a belair,
> 
> i wonder how much the customer is payin for it when its doen,probally like 80 g's.then he wanted a motorcyle to match.so i guess he has alot of money to play with.
> [snapback]3395901[/snapback]​*


i bet to boyd that 25 g's aint shit cause he gona tax the fuck out of his customer


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

i dont think those mexicans really like boyd too much? :buttkick:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 8 2005, 08:45 PM
> *str8 outta comptone.
> whats crackin. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yup did u catch the pic on the wall of the blue 59 from ''south side ''' mr nine..in his office when thet were talking about the bike..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 11 2005, 09:35 PM
> *yup did u catch the pic on the wall of the blue 59 from ''south side ''' mr nine..in his office when thet were talking about the bike..
> 
> 
> [snapback]3398390[/snapback]​*


seen it. was hoping they would use that pic as a vision on there product.......... thats a lowrider! damn lowrodders


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> > I don't know if you guys caught the line where Boyd said something to the effect of "They look like that "LOWRIDER ELEMENT", but they're actually good guys" WTF???
> >
> > I caught it! I had to TIVO back to double check his stupid stereotypical racist remark! :nono:
> > [snapback]3388748[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

i wonder if boyd's going to have to pre-qualify for vegas????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Damn we should just flood Dicovery with e-mails telling what a joke that was, that way maybe next time they'll do there homework before trying to pull that off again, even though i doubt we'll be seeing an other "lowrider" coming out that shop. and instead of putting lowriders in a good light he just made it seen like lowridering is for straight thugs. and if ur not that your "pretty cool for one of those types"


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jul 7 2005, 02:16 PM
> *i seen a comercial for the new epesode, and  thought i seen boyd lowering a car witha switch, and the guy ssaid watch boyd  find ( or build ) the perfect lowrider?
> i wasnt paying attention till i heard "lowrider" so anyone know whats goin on? when it airs?
> [snapback]3377241[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: what do white guys know about lowriding hahahaha



<~Nacho~> :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Individuals85_@Jul 8 2005, 10:55 PM
> *IS IT JUST ME OR DOES BOYD'S WIFE LOOK ALRIGHT ??
> [snapback]3385251[/snapback]​*


I will give Boyd this much, the new wife is quite the upgrade from the old broad that's in the accounting dept. :0 

The ex wife looks like my grade 8 teacher.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

over all i thought that show was a joke,i bet boyd never even rode in the back seat of a lowrider.
talkin all that shit about building a lowrider, get the fuck outta here!!!!!!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jul 12 2005, 10:05 AM
> * we should just flood Dicovery with e-mails  telling what a joke that was, [snapback]3400088[/snapback]​*


good idea. that comment about "them lowrider type" is some bullshit, what a dumb fuck!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

some needs to link us, and then just flood it! and let them know there is a difference between lowriders and low rodders. i was all into it untill i heard him say 10'' wheels in the back and 8'' wheels in the front...
that was it for me.............


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

http://extweb.discovery.com/viewerrelations


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I emailed them, everyone else do the same. And remember to justify our complaints, not just say "Fuck you, Boyd sucks!"


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i sent mine already,
i'll probally send in a few more


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Think there going to have the balls to reply?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Jul 12 2005, 07:13 PM
> *good idea. that comment about "them lowrider type" is some bullshit, what a dumb fuck!
> [snapback]3401211[/snapback]​*



don't forget to mention "u really enjoyed the show till u heard the lame remarks boyd made about the lowriders on that episode,he showed his true colors"

i will never watch that show again.

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Think there going to have the balls to reply?*


I doubt it, but you never know. If only 10 of us email, probably not. But if we get a few hundred+, it might get through to them.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 12 2005, 01:48 PM
> *don't forget to mention "u really enjoyed the show till u heard the lame remarks boyd made about the lowriders on that episode,he showed his true colors"
> 
> i will never watch that show again.
> ...



YUP AND SOME LOWRIDER PUT AS MUCH MONEY INTO THERE CARS AS THEM IF NOT MORE ....I DONT SEE HOW THEY COST MORE TO BUILD ...


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 12 2005, 02:48 PM
> *don't forget to mention "u really enjoyed the show till u heard the lame remarks boyd made about the lowriders on that episode,he showed his true colors"
> 
> i will never watch that show again.
> ...


thats like exactly what i put.  i said i was a regular viewer and dont know if i'll watch it ever again :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

off topic




but does anyone remember when boyd weighed like 400lbs????





better yet, the bike they are building to match the 59 is sure to win the famous "**** Tail" award in The Horse Magazine. 



There are alot of rod builders out there that deserve respect, but Boyd is just simply an asshole in the game of life, he is rude and treats people like shit, NO WONDER HE HAS LOST OVER 5 EMPLOYEE'S TO CHIP FOOSE.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 03:23 PM
> *YUP AND SOME LOWRIDER PUT AS MUCH MONEY INTO THERE CARS AS THEM IF NOT MORE ....I DONT SEE HOW THEY COST MORE TO BUILD ...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3401941[/snapback]​*


fuck yeah....lowriders put way more into there cars and im not just talking about money. i don't think any other car culture can fuck with us as far as our dedication and attention to detail.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 12 2005, 02:28 PM
> *off topic
> but does anyone remember when boyd weighed like 400lbs????
> better yet, the bike they are building to match the 59 is sure to win the famous "**** Tail" award in The Horse Magazine.
> ...


YUP I AGREE AND THAT FUKER HIS SHOP MANGER NEED TO GET HIS ASS BEAT COCKY MOFO DOESNT DO SHIT ...


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

i heard boyd was tha grand wizzard in the kkk? :0


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

:0 ahahhaha


> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 12 2005, 03:31 PM
> *i heard boyd was tha grand wizzard in the kkk? :0
> [snapback]3401998[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 05:23 PM
> *YUP AND SOME LOWRIDER PUT AS MUCH MONEY INTO THERE CARS AS THEM IF NOT MORE ....I DONT SEE HOW THEY COST MORE TO BUILD ...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3401941[/snapback]​*




Well, some of the frames they build cost 20k for just the rolling frame. An Art Morrison frame, billet steering rack, stainless arms and stainless Mustang II spindles with 4 wheel Wilwood brakes can cost a small fortune, and thats not including painting polishing etc etc.



But to Boyd is all about the mighty dollar, NOT THE LOVE.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

come on EVERYBODY! lets flood that shit


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, ill admit, i dont have cable right now, so i didnt get to see it (guess ill have to catch a rerun at moms house)..... but i think you guys are wasting your time emailing Discovery Channel. They are just showing what goes on at the shop, and probably wont forward your concerns along to Boyd.

Your energy would be put to better use by contacting the Boyd shop directly and let them know what you think about his stereotypical comments.

Email the shop:

BOYD CODDINGTON HOT ROD SHOP CONTACT INFORMATION 
Phone - 562.691.8215 or Toll Free at 866.HOTROD (414.6876)
E-mail - [email protected] 

Or.......

Post up on the message board at the Discovery/American Hot Rod discussion board.... its just like LayItLow, and people from the shop post on there, so your message is sure to get thru.... link below:

http://community.discovery.com/1/OpenTopic...04&f=6991906096

But like OGJordan said, be smart about it, dont just say something stupid to further reinforce his negative views of "the lowrider element". Choose your words carefully and be smart about it... alot of people may not like him, but he is one of the most recognizable figures in car building today.... he has lots of connections and contacts, and talks to alot of people..... so if you could maybe change his preconceived notions, or at least get him to think about what he said and maybe he will admit he was too quick to judge people he knows nothing about.... it could go a long way on down the road.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

oh shit. lets call his fuckin shop


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Just be cool about it.... but i wouldnt call the shop, would irritate them more than anything because it would tie up the busniss phone line... hitting up the email and message board would be a better choice.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

they should cancel that american hot rod show and bring out one called THEE AMERICAN RIDER and have it based on john /BOW TIE CONNECTION, show everyone that lowriding is more than a set of spokes on a car,show em all the money ,time ,effort and how its done .

he builds soem clean if not the best rides i seen,down to the frame. 

so those pinche stereo types can know what its really about.


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 12 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Just be cool about it.... but i wouldnt call the shop, would irritate them more than anything because it would tie up the busniss phone line... hitting up the email and message board would be a better choice.
> [snapback]3402670[/snapback]​*


but i wouldn't call the shop ....... I WOULD CALL THE SHOP AND ASK FOR THAT SHORT FUCKER DEWAYNE OR WAYNE WHAT EVER HIS NAME IS . AND AFTER I FINISH TALKING SHIT TO HIM, I'LL ASK FOR BOYD'S WIFE . :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals85_@Jul 12 2005, 06:27 PM
> *I WOULD CALL THE SHOP AND ASK FOR THAT SHORT FUCKER DEWAYNE OR WAYNE WHAT EVER HIS NAME IS . AND AFTER I FINISH TALKING SHIT TO HIM, I'LL ASK FOR BOYD'S WIFE .  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3402740[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals85_@Jul 12 2005, 11:27 PM
> *but i wouldn't call the shop ....... I WOULD CALL THE SHOP AND ASK FOR THAT SHORT FUCKER DEWAYNE OR WAYNE WHAT EVER HIS NAME IS . AND AFTER I FINISH TALKING SHIT TO HIM, I'LL ASK FOR BOYD'S WIFE .  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3402740[/snapback]​*


some one should go to the shop when their filming and kick his ass,

say i don't like the shit u pulled on my car i payed good money and u guys gave me a shitty job.

fuckin cars a piece of shit now.


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 12 2005, 04:35 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3402808[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 03:31 PM
> *YUP I AGREE AND THAT FUKER HIS SHOP MANGER NEED TO GET HIS ASS BEAT COCKY MOFO DOESNT DO SHIT ...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3401997[/snapback]​*


Hell yea Homie, i'm waiting for the day that happens, that's probably the only reason why i watch that show, and i don't really watch it, after ten or 15 minutes into it, i get fed up of the way that motherfucker treats everybody.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, i posted a topic about it in the main forum, "This weeks episode" is what they call the forum i think..... but i got this message:

_Thank you for contributing to this forum. Unfortunately, your post will not be displayed until after it is approved by community administrators, because one or more trigger words were used in your post.
If and when the community administrators approve your post, it will appear in the forum._

I dont know why i got that message, i was nice! :biggrin: But wait until it gets "approved" and posted and reply there so it stays at the top for people to see instead of several different topics that may go to the bottom.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 12 2005, 05:29 PM
> *Well, i posted a topic about it in the main forum, "This weeks episode" is what they call the forum i think..... but i got this message:
> 
> Thank you for contributing to this forum. Unfortunately, your post will not be displayed until after it is approved by community administrators, because one or more trigger words were used in your post.
> ...


WTF ..WHO DID U CALL A TRIGGER.... :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 07:43 PM
> *WTF ..WHO DID U CALL A TRIGGER.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> [snapback]3403118[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ok, its on there now.... so go sign up and post! :cheesy: 

Link directly to the topic:
http://community.discovery.com/eve/ubb.x/a...96/m/8341976308


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 08:43 PM
> *WTF ..WHO DID U CALL A TRIGGER.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> [snapback]3403118[/snapback]​*



goddamn triggers


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

My brother-in-law was the skinny fool who did the bike frame for that idiot. Boyd paid $5500 for that frame and that was with a BIG discount.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 12 2005, 09:36 PM
> *My brother-in-law was the skinny fool who did the bike frame for that idiot. Boyd paid $5500 for that frame and that was with a BIG discount.
> [snapback]3403375[/snapback]​*



Boyd sucks.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this are the pics i found about the car


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammmm should have added some side molding or something looks to fukn plain but the wheels look good though..


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

any pics of the bike?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 12 2005, 10:10 PM
> *any pics of the bike?
> [snapback]3404217[/snapback]​*


i guess if you can call it that :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

not hating cause it looks aight but my only question is why the fuck did boyd pay so much money for a poor man's impala when he did a full frame off restoration and chopped the whole damn thing up :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

OOH HELL NO THEY BOTH LOOK FUKED UP TOGTHER ...FUK NASTY ASS FUKN BIKE....THE BIKE HAS MORE TRIM THAN THE CAR ....

:thumbsdown:

DAMMM I HOPE THEY BLOW UP BOTH OF THEM PIECES OF SHYT :thumbsdown:



:thumbsdown:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

like i said before BOYD don't know shit about lowriders, theirs a perfect example.

i guess those fools call any car thats low a lowrider.

fuck BOYD!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that bike is a bite and a half ,off the one arlene ness built like 15 years ago. any one remember that yellow harley that looked like teh side of a 57 chevy???


so whats the damage??? how much did these to rides cost all together 100 grand or higher????

i can't see why boyd would bucher the top off that bel air,do a full frame off restoration,for the car to look like that.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 12 2005, 10:23 PM
> *that bike is a bite and a half ,off the one arlene ness built like 15 years ago.  any one remember that yellow harley that looked like teh side of a 57 chevy???
> so whats the damage???  how much did these to rides cost all together 100 grand or higher????
> 
> ...


man like u said ang should leave that title to the real lowrider builders ..LIKE BOWTIE AND OTHERS and leave the bikes to the real bike builder like O.C.C or W.C.C.and others...likei said before i dont see how they spend alot of money on the half fast shyt ...

fuk them assholes ..fuk them i say ... :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

the bike look like its made outta cardboard boxes,doesn't look right. 

i would of love to seen BOW TIE CONNECTION concour that project of building a 59 impala lowrider.

it would of been done alot better and it would have all the moldings and everything.
the way a lolo should.

boyd don't know shit about building a lolo.

he should take some advice and pointers from the mayate on that show,he would be the one to know.

instead of always clowning him.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I SAW THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!! IT WAS SCRIPTED WHEN THEY PULLED UP TO HOMIES HOUSE! BUT HIS DUMB wHITE BREAD ASS WIFE PISSED ME OFF!!!!! BITCH BEING ALL SCARED!! MY BOY HAD A DUMB ASS CAVE HO LIKE THAT!! I SAID BITCH YOU DATE THE BLACKEST MOTHER FUCKER IN L.A. WHAT THE FUCK YOU SCARED FOR?!


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

thats sad i feel sorry for the guy that paid for that rip off, really fukin sad


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 12 2005, 10:31 PM
> *
> 
> the bike look like its made outta cardboard boxes,doesn't look right.
> ...



true cuz i dunno man he couldnt take off that bumper and when they did they fuked up the valence and he couldnt even take off the tire ...wtf are they thinking ...


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

i dunno about boyd that car is a big waste of money . thats not the only ugly car he;s made . and big no thanks on that bike


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

lolololololololol hahahahaha that bike is funny!!! my lowrider bike looks nicer than that, that sucks poor guy probably payed out the ass for it 2 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: MAN...I NEED SOME CABLE...


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2005, 09:15 PM
> *i guess if you can call it that :biggrin:
> [snapback]3404261[/snapback]​*


WTF IS THAT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A SPACE SHIT NOT A FUCKING BIKE......DAM LEAVE IT TO BOYD TO JUS FUCK THE WORLD UP WITH HIS UGLY SHIT.!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jul 13 2005, 12:37 AM
> *WTF IS THAT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A SPACE SHIT NOT A FUCKING BIKE......DAM LEAVE IT TO BOYD TO JUS FUCK THE WORLD UP WITH HIS UGLY SHIT.!!! :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3405300[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: that bike is funny


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 12 2005, 11:31 PM
> *i heard boyd was tha grand wizzard in the kkk? :0
> [snapback]3401998[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: 

So one night they took us to a meetin’
White sheets, white hoods, no room for seatin’

There was newbies, milf’s and TV,
Talkin’ ’bout black people rollin’ juicy .

They hated blacks, jews, puerto ricans,
Mexicans, chinese, even the indians.

We had our switch on,
We were slick
Boyd pushed his butt up hard against my dick.

Then coddy daddy jumped on the stage
Talkin’ ’bout choppin’ in a goddamn rage.

I got mad, my dick got hard
Entered in his ass
He said, ’oh my god!’


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hmmmm, someone from Boyds responded to the topic i put up on the Discovery Channels American Hot Rod message board that we talked about back on page 6.... what do you guys think??? Is that an honest answer, or are they just trying to smooth things over???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

just smoothing, well baby they don care, just smoothing


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Jul 9 2005, 02:15 AM
> *[attachmentid=208622]
> Naw you know somtimes when you talk a little spit comes out.Its all good he gave a pic of his shoes.....
> [snapback]3384275[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2005, 02:48 AM
> *Hmmmm, someone from Boyds responded to the topic i put up on the Discovery Channels American Hot Rod message board that we talked about back on page 6.... what do you guys think??? Is that an honest answer, or are they just trying to smooth things over???
> [snapback]3405588[/snapback]​*


Sounds like they're trying to give you the "vaseline job" :0 

I emailed direct about their Bel Air not being a lowrider Impala... Boyd should stick to building overchromed, fiberglass roadsters...


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 12 2005, 11:23 PM
> *that bike is a bite and a half ,off the one arlene ness built like 15 years ago.  any one remember that yellow harley that looked like teh side of a 57 chevy???
> so whats the damage???  how much did these to rides cost all together 100 grand or higher????
> 
> ...


I heard $120 Gs for both.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Jul 12 2005, 03:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a "supposed" repsonse from a rep of Boyd's


todd_boydsgarage 
Member

Registered: 03-22-04 Posted 07-13-05 03:27 AM jason, first, let me apologize that you felt that comment was hurtful. I assure you it wasn't meant that way. What Boyd was trying to get across was exactly what you are, that the lowrider community shouldn't be thought of as a bunch of bad guys, you are a group of good people that build awesome cars and enjoy a family oriented hobby. We all know the stereotype the lowrider community has had to overcome and we agree it is not much different then how hot rodders were looked up on at one time. We at Boyd Coddington's Garage respect all car builders, and your right, we all have a common interest. Again, I assure you and your fellow car builders there was nothing meant in that statement to be taken as stereotyping and no disrespect was intended, just the opposite, obviously in your case it didn't sound that way and we certainly apologize for this. And 52, that's a good name, I like that one. 

Thanks for watching, 
Todd


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey jason....post a link


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2005, 01:48 AM
> *Hmmmm, someone from Boyds responded to the topic i put up on the Discovery Channels American Hot Rod message board that we talked about back on page 6.... what do you guys think??? Is that an honest answer, or are they just trying to smooth things over???
> [snapback]3405588[/snapback]​*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 13 2005, 09:02 AM
> *hey jason....post a link
> [snapback]3406059[/snapback]​*


bottom of page six(6)


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i just went to page 6 of the thread-----------i don't see a link......where is it? :dunno:


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 13 2005, 07:04 AM
> *bottom of page six(6)
> [snapback]3406069[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

1 LO 64 posted up the response up above /\


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 13 2005, 12:02 PM
> *i just went to page 6 of the thread-----------i don't see a link......where is it? :dunno:
> [snapback]3406940[/snapback]​*


are you that stupid or just acting that stupid?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

They just think we're that stupid, they act like they said " the lowrider elment gets a bad rap but there good guys, when they said "for being in the lowrider elment ,these are good guys"


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i figured it out smart guy.........depending on your settings it will not be on page 6 for everyone.....it's on page 8 for me------i see it now...............i will let the comment slide :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 13 2005, 10:32 AM
> *are you that stupid or just acting that stupid?
> [snapback]3407063[/snapback]​*


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

I dont mind the end results. definately not a lowrider but a nice custom


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 13 2005, 02:05 PM
> *i figured it out smart guy.........depending on your settings it will not be on page 6 for everyone.....it's on page 8 for me------i see it now...............i will let the comment slide  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3407621[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Here is the link to the message board so people dont have to go back and find it:

http://community.discovery.com/eve/ubb.x/a/frm/f/7201946096

But only a couple of people have backed me up, they probably think im crazy....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok ok...question.......who said he was building a lowrider???? I watched the show and no one said lowrider........and I bet LRM is eager to shoot it for their "LowRod" segment in the mag.....I think we are pissed for using a car that is a staple for out lifestyle.....but hey guys.......don't hate on him for building a "hot rod".....that's what he does.....at least we got a little airtime and a little recogntion.......





ok...enough of being a nice guy.......hehehehehe...I don't like the bike and the car would have been nicer maybe a different color..........and I DON'T think we have to worry about Boyd building a Lowrider of the Year......


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 13 2005, 04:10 PM
> *ok ok...question.......who said he was building a lowrider???? I watched the show and no one said lowrider........and I bet LRM is eager to shoot it for their "LowRod" segment in the mag.....I think we are pissed for using a car that is a staple for out lifestyle.....but hey guys.......don't hate on him for building a "hot rod".....that's what he does.....at least we got a little airtime and a little recogntion.......
> ok...enough of being a nice guy.......hehehehehe...I don't like the bike and the car would have been nicer maybe a different color..........and I DON'T think we have to worry about Boyd building a Lowrider of the Year......
> [snapback]3407930[/snapback]​*



Not sure if Boyd or Discovery Channel names the episodes, but here are the names of the two shows featureing the 59...


Episode 33: '59 Chevy Low Rider 1
Boyd and the crew take on the challenge of rebuilding a 1959 Impala two-door coupe — nicknamed "Ghetto Princess" — and turning it into a classic lowrider with an extra-low stance, wide wheels and a Chevy big block.
premiere: July 8, 2005

Episode 34: '59 Chevy Low Rider 2
The garage continues to add speedster style to the Impala and to build a matching one-off motorcycle also requested by the client.
premiere: July 15, 2005


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

jason i just signed up and posted but i doubt that they will add the post -----apparently i added a few trigger words that have to be approved before it gets posted........:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 13 2005, 05:36 PM
> *jason i just signed up and posted but i doubt that they will add the post -----apparently i added a few trigger words that have to be approved before it gets posted........:roflmao:
> [snapback]3408059[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 13 2005, 01:43 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3408097[/snapback]​*


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 13 2005, 12:06 AM
> *I SAW THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!  IT WAS SCRIPTED WHEN THEY PULLED UP TO HOMIES HOUSE!  BUT HIS DUMB wHITE BREAD ASS WIFE PISSED ME OFF!!!!!  BITCH BEING ALL SCARED!! MY BOY HAD A DUMB ASS CAVE HO LIKE THAT!! I SAID BITCH YOU DATE THE BLACKEST MOTHER FUCKER IN L.A. WHAT THE FUCK YOU SCARED FOR?!
> [snapback]3404834[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 13 2005, 04:36 PM
> *jason i just signed up and posted but i doubt that they will add the post -----apparently i added a few trigger words that have to be approved before it gets posted........:roflmao:
> [snapback]3408059[/snapback]​*


Hey, dont trip, i know that shits funny, but i got it to when i posted mine. They didnt edit anything out once they approved it, so i dont know what the "trigger words" were??? lol But they were quick to approve it, within 20 minutes.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Jason, I read what you posted...Thank You!

Is it me or did the Black guy working in Boyd's shop remind and look like Young Hogg?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

damn, he probably doesnt know shit about hitting a switch


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2005, 05:00 PM
> *Hey, dont trip, i know that shits funny, but i got it to when i posted mine. They didnt edit anything out once they approved it, so i dont know what the "trigger words" were??? lol But they were quick to approve it, within 20 minutes.
> [snapback]3408575[/snapback]​*




Thank you for the link Jason, I would have never found it on my own. below is what i posted:


I am another person that is like Jason invovled in the lowrider culture. I too am unhappy with the poor choice of words that Boyd used to describe our culture, the group of gentlemen he purchased the BELAIRE from and lastly the pathetic name he chose to give the BELAIRE. I was a frequent watcher of American Hot Rods untill Boyd chose to show his true colors. In my opinion he is ten time worse than the "lowrider element" (his wording) he bought his BELAIRE from. The Pharoas are a family oriented club and a good bunch of guys and gals. He should not be making comments about something he obviously knows nothing about. He can buy any car he wants and destroy it any way he sees fit but I think he should do it on the show with out the stereotyping, unless of coure the Discovery channel endorses racism. I am happy to see some one has taken time to calm things down but unless the post ends with the name Boyd C. it is useless to even try to say anything. Maybe he isnt allowed to say anything in the fear that his true colors will be displayed for everyone to see yet again. As shown by Boyd, I guess if you have money you can do or say what ever you like. In closing I would like to thank you for your time.....
Rick

hey guys if i missed anything or you dont agree with what i said then use Jasons link and post what you think should have been said. thanks again J   


Rick


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HIS CRACKER ASS WIFE PISSED ME OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice post bro.............you did us proud as did jason j...................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by fidy2chevy_@Jul 13 2005, 03:17 PM
> *Thank you for the link Jason, I would have never found it on my own. below is what i posted:
> I am another person that is like Jason invovled in the lowrider culture. I too am unhappy with the poor choice of words that Boyd used to describe our culture, the group of gentlemen he purchased the BELAIRE from and lastly the pathetic name he chose to give the BELAIRE. I was a frequent watcher of American Hot Rods untill Boyd chose to show his true colors. In my opinion he is ten time worse than the "lowrider element" (his wording) he bought his BELAIRE from. The Pharoas are a family oriented club and a good bunch of guys and gals. He should not be making comments about something he obviously knows nothing about. He can buy any car he wants and destroy it any way he sees fit but I think he should do it on the show with out the stereotyping, unless of coure the Discovery channel endorses racism. I am happy to see some one has taken time to calm things down but unless the post ends with the name Boyd C. it is useless to even try to say anything. Maybe he isnt allowed to say anything in the fear that his true colors will be displayed for everyone to see yet again. As shown by Boyd, I guess if you have money you can do or say what ever you like. In closing I would like to thank you for your time.....
> Rick
> ...


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 8 2005, 11:34 PM
> *Its not even an impala........its a 59 BEL AIR.........no value enough said  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3385892[/snapback]​*


They would be better off buy that crapy 60 Impala from the Myth Buster guys :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Right after those dudes turned it into a boatcar :0 :0


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 13 2005, 04:22 PM
> *HIS CRACKER ASS WIFE PISSED ME OFF!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3408715[/snapback]​*


I WISH I WAS THERE WHEN THEY PULLED UP TO BUY THE CAR, I WOULD'VE GRABED HER ASS !!!! IN FRONT OF BOYD


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Everyone keeps talking about that guys wife... what did she do? (i didnt see the show, so i only know what you guys type here).


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

good job jason....... i dont think boyd will be welcome there again....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 13 2005, 05:01 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! well now that i see what it turned into, dont have to watch the damn show. i like green, but that is :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

wow they actually posted my reply on the message board at discovery after a little edit.........the missing word is "PISSED".......i was pissed..... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 14 2005, 12:01 AM
> *wow they actually posted my reply on the message board at discovery after a little edit.........the missing word is "PISSED".......i was pissed..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3410181[/snapback]​*


Damn, you naughty boy, you need your mouth washed out with soap! So now what? I mean.... once someone has been officially "American Hot Rod message board approved" theres not much left to accomplish in life. :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Whay did they leave the trim off. :angry: It looks horrible without the trim.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 14 2005, 02:57 AM
> *Whay did they leave the trim off.  :angry:  It looks horrible without the trim.
> [snapback]3411000[/snapback]​*


I was thinking the same thing. He might as well take the front grill off now too.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 14 2005, 05:33 AM
> *I was thinking the same thing. He might as well take the front grill off now too.
> [snapback]3411024[/snapback]​*



The body on a Impala is to tall bottom to top not to have trim. In this case of course it is a Bel Air. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao: .........yup now i'm cool............... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2005, 12:53 AM
> *Damn, you naughty boy, you need your mouth washed out with soap! So now what? I mean.... once someone has been officially "American Hot Rod message board approved" theres not much left to accomplish in life.  :uh:
> [snapback]3410993[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Come on richee, you can't say pissed...You have to say, "I was so angry that I urinated myself"!!! Go and try that :biggrin: 

As for the build, I wasn't expecting Boyd to create a clean ranfla. I had a feeling he was going to add his touch to it. Kind of like when that vato Emeril tries to make enchiladas...You know it ain't going to be the real deal


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

saw the episode finally, have to love tivo. the whole thing seems pretty staged. for one everyone just sitting around, cars seemed in display positions. i dont know anyone who just pops up out of no where. " Hey Duane lets go to compton and try to force them to let us looks at the car, Ill bring my wife too." "its not for sale" , then he puts 20 out there and hes on the phone right away. the only legit part was probably the coin toss after they already had a price of either 22.5 or 25. i can only imagine what the owner had to pay for the car. for what they did, could have bought a real impala ht for about 10, maybe even one in a bit worse condition and chopped it. oh well guess they are the "pros". the only time i thought this guy was stupid when he made the "lowrider element" comment. i dont worry about what he thinks, so he doesnt offend me since he isnt anyone to me. offensive was a guy who works at a shop and couldnt pull a bumper off a car, a shop worker without his own tools and a customer who got bad advice on how to build a car. boyd is never going to win an award for being the smartest(or nicest) guy around. all his employees bolt on him, should tell you enough.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jul 14 2005, 08:37 AM
> *Come on richee, you  can't say pissed...You have to say, "I was so angry that I urinated myself"!!! Go and try that  :biggrin:
> 
> As for the build, I wasn't expecting Boyd to create a clean ranfla. I had a feeling he was going to add his touch to it. Kind of like when that vato Emeril tries to make enchiladas...You know it ain't going to be the real deal
> [snapback]3411784[/snapback]​*



haha good analogy. should have said " i was so furious and offended, i soiled my Dickies down to my huaraches"


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

HEY I HEARD FOR BOYD'S NEXT BUILD,
HE'S GOING TO "OAKLAND" TO BUY A SCRAPER!!!! AT A SIDE SHOW!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Weird i went back to Boyds message board and although they didnt edit my post they moved it???? the only thing that changed was the time was different. i posted yesterday at about four, i guess they checked it for edits and moved it to 7:30 and after post that were posted after me. i guess he runs his bulletin board like he runs his shop. :uh:


----------

